# Pondering G. K. Beale's New Tome



## bookslover (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm trying to decide whether I should buy G. K. Beale's new, nearly-1,000-page New Testament theology. The fact that the book is dedicated, in part, to Meredith Kline and appears to be influenced by him is not helping Beale's case much...


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 11, 2012)

The Gaffin and Gamble recommendations are the biggest reason that I look forward to the book.

CT


----------



## jogri17 (Feb 11, 2012)

I own it and have used it in a paper. I like it.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 11, 2012)

It is a good book. He builds his case around the "new creation" theme which he sees as central. It is worth the read.


----------



## eqdj (Feb 11, 2012)

> My own method and perspective come close to that of Stephen G. Dempster, “Dominion and Dynasty: A Theology of the Hebrew Bible”… as well as Geerhardus Vos, “Biblical Theology: Old and New Testaments… and various works by William J. Dumbrell, especially “The End of the Beginning: Revelation 21-22 and the Old Testament”…; “The Search for Order: Biblical Eschatology in Focus”…; “The Faith of Israel: A Theological Survey of the Old Testament



From Beale's "A New Testament Biblical Theology", Chapter 2: The Redemptive-Historical Storyline of the Old Testament, Page 29


----------



## bookslover (Feb 13, 2012)

My, my. All these positive reviews. Is this how Klineianism seeps into - gets mainstreamed into - the church at large - through big fat books like this?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 13, 2012)

bookslover said:


> My, my. All these positive reviews. Is this how Klineianism seeps into - gets mainstreamed into - the church at large - through big fat books like this?



Don't be a jerk. The fact is that it is a good book.


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 13, 2012)

Who's Meredith Kline?


----------



## bookslover (Feb 14, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > My, my. All these positive reviews. Is this how Klineianism seeps into - gets mainstreamed into - the church at large - through big fat books like this?
> ...



Oh, so I'm a jerk now, eh? Why, you - (swings wildly at his laptop with his fist, falls off chair down onto the [carpeted] floor...)...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 14, 2012)

Quick question...

Why did Baker Book House feel the need to violate the Second Commandment on the dust jacket?


----------



## bookslover (Feb 14, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Why did Baker Book House feel the need to violate the Second Commandment on the dust jacket?



Probably because (a) Baker serves all sorts of theological constituencies, not just Reformed and (b) Baker itself, as an institution, is not as strictly conservative as it used to be.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi:

I just purchased the hardcover. I tore off the dust jacket and threw it out. It is now just a normal book.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 16, 2012)

bookslover said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > bookslover said:
> ...



Careful, Richard! Have you seen that You Tube with the dad who shoots a clip full of bullets into his daughter's laptop? Remember, Ben has access to ALL sorts of ordinance.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 16, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> Who's Meredith Kline?



A much beloved and greatly controversial OT professor at the two Westminster seminaries (he also did some adjunct work at Gordon-Conwell). He is famous for his pioneering work on the parallels between Israelite's covenants and the suzereignty treaties of surrounding peoples of the time. He championed the "Framework Theory" of the Genesis creation narrative and a particular view of the Mosaic legislation as a republication of the Covenant of Works. Several of the WSCal profs (e.g., Michael Horton) were his students.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi:

Meredith Kline was a genius who practically invented his own theology. Or, as some might say, has taken and reworded Reformed theology especially in its Covenantal structure. He was an excellent writer, a careful scholar, and was a very good teacher. He was a proponent of the Framework hypothesis concerning the days of Creation. He agreed with the elimination of the requirement for prayer in public schools. He argued that the Sabbath does not apply except in a theocracy.

Some think he is a heretic. Others think he walks on water. His love for Jesus Christ is evident in his writings. He knew enough about the Gospel to be saved, and I hope that he is in heaven.

In my humble opinion I think his writings are profitable if read with care.

Hope this helps.

-Rob


----------

